# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Côte d'Azur and Monaco Trip Report

## seasalt

We recently came back from a trip to the south of France and Monaco.  It all started because our friend was selected to receive the 2014 Award of the International SeaKeepers Society for the body of work she has compiled advocating for and supporting the health of our oceans. Prior awardees were as diverse as Prince Rainier, Walter Cronkite, Ted Danson and Mikhail Gorbachev. The award was presented at Le Bal de la Mer, in the newly-dedicated, Norman Foster-designed, Yacht Club in Monte Carlo on September 26th, 2014.  We were invited to be guests at this special event.   The date coincided with the annual Yacht Show, September 25-27 in Monaco. Wow!  Those boats!!! 
 The Riviera is a great place to be in September.  The big crowds are gone, but it is still lively and fun.
We visited Cagnes-Sur-Mer, St Paul de Vence, Nice, La Cadière-dAzur, Cassis, Bandol, Antibes, Menton, Monte Carlo, Roquebrune-Cap Martin.  In Roquebrune-Cap Martin, we were lucky to stay at another friends villa with a lush award-winning garden and a beautifully restored belle époque house overlooking Monte Carlo.
We visited Château Romassan, one of the vineyards of Domaine Ott.  We had a lovely degustation de vins rosés in a very pretty setting.  Of course, we did not leave empty-handed!
This trip was over the top (I really felt being in Woody Allen's movie:)), but it could not have happened without our friends at every and each step of the way.  How lucky and blessed we are!
South of France is a very special part of the world.  You can't summarize it better then the great Victor Hugo:
*"Tout ici rayonne, tout fleurit, tout chante, le soleil, la femme, l'amour sont là chez eux. J'en ai encore le resplendissement dans les yeux et dans l'âme"
*
Here are some photos from the trip:

----------


## amyb

Great to read of this fabulous trip report, Tatiana. Congrats to your friend too. How lucky to get to share in her tribute in such wonderful surroundings. Your photos brought back memories of a special trip to the South of France and Monaco. What a wonderful world!

----------


## Grey

Wow, just gorgeous!  I need to get there someday.  Thanks for the trip report and photos.

----------


## marybeth

Beautiful pictures, it sounds like you had an amazing trip.

----------


## DaveM

Wow! Magnifique! Love the visit Ott choice . . . ahhh, someday soon we hope. What a great occasion and thanks!

----------


## seasalt

My fave picture is the one with the grand piano in the sea.  I have never seen anything like that.  The sun was setting, we were strolling along the sea in Antibes and out of nowhere, there was this magic.  Totally priceless.

----------


## JEK

Tatiana -- you travel well! Sorry we will miss next season on our island.

----------


## seasalt

oh, no - You and S are not going to be there when we walk into the restaurants, every night?!    ok, ok,  every other night:) 
when are you going back?

----------


## JEK

In due time we will return . . .

----------


## JEK

> oh, no - You and S are not going to be there when we walk into the restaurants, every night?!    ok, ok,  every other night:) 
> when are you going back?



BTW, we enjoyed your "stalking". :)

----------


## julianne

Stunning photos, Tatiana. Brought back so many great memories---and one could weave an interesting tale about the scene with the piano!

----------

